
The Next Big Trend? It's All About Curation - nreece
http://www.steverubel.com/the-next-big-trend-its-all-about-curation
======
hansef
The syntax and diction of these types of fluffy, circle-jerk blog posts make
me want to stab myself in the eyeball.

Brandstreaming? Curating tweets? Really?

~~~
sp332
True, the piece is so fluffy it's nearly information-free, but _HN_ is a
curation site. Including the occasional tweet, see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=921863>

